
Facebook put profits above care for liberal democracy - dredmorbius
https://www.ft.com/content/041d9b1c-e994-11e8-885c-e64da4c0f981
======
auslander
Which company does not? Businesses are to make money, governments to make
democracy.

------
dredmorbius
Bypass paywall: [http://archive.is/QPEEK](http://archive.is/QPEEK)

